

How Much Should You Allocate For Your Small Business Marketing? - mayureshpep
http://www.sourcepep.com/how-much-should-you-allocate-for-your-small-business-marketing/
The first half of this infographic deals with the current state of marketing budget allocation. This will help you understand how your peers are dealing with this issue and where you can leverage this info for your own benefit. The second half informs with how this budget should be allocated strategically.
======
jlgaddis
Quit posting your blogspam to HN.

